# I think I'm done with Minn Kota



## -CN- (Mar 31, 2020)

I had a friend tell me I have the worst luck with trolling motors. Also said they have a long history of being trouble-free. The warranty repair center put on the front that my problems are "unheard of" and I "got a lemon", and "its not something I've seen before".
But, I've been through 3 Minn Kota motors in 5 years. Had one repaired under warranty twice, then replaced once I had the same issue a third time. The one I had it replaced with then had to be repaired for the same issue within 6 months. In the meantime, I also had an Edge 45 bow mount. After one season, only speeds 1 and 4 work. On speed 5 it works but at speed 4. Speed 2 and 3 do nothing. 

The issue with my first two motors mentioned, the first of which was a Endura C2 55, and the second being an Endura Max 55, was water infiltration into the unit - mixing with electrical components caused intermittent, and eventually, permanent failure. The "fix" under warranty was to empty out water, let it dry, clean it, and re-assemble. But I would then only get a few more months of service before having the problem again. This happened repeatedly on both units. I have the Max 55 in my possession still - not under warranty anymore of course - and it worked at some point last season. I want to use it now, and it is completely dead. I looked into how the repairs are done on these, and with nothing to lose, I took it apart. There is corrosion inside the lower unit everywhere. First off, is there any hope to fixing this?

I am going to be switching to a 24 volt system this spring and getting a bow mount only. I wanted to sell the two motors I have, but looks like they'll be going in the trash. I'm familiar with Minn Kota's offerings so was looking at getting the Maxxum 70. I am used to hearing and reading more bad than good about Motorguide. But my experience with Minn Kota is nothing but bad, so I'm wondering if there's any good alternative to Minn Kota or Motorguide motors. I'm looking at cable steer, need short shaft (42 or shorter), and spending under $1000. Is any motor out there not junk anymore? I like the Lowrance and Garmin are offering motors now. But they will have to expand their offering to accomodate 12ft - 14ft jon boats before they'll have something for me.


----------



## jethro (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, it's too bad Garmin and Lowrance are only focused on the big bass boat customers. I liked what they were doing but in the end I went with Minn Kota again.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Mar 31, 2020)

Just curious where you're buying them. I don't know anything specifically about Minn Kota but Walmart (and maybe other big retailers) tell manufacturers what they'll pay for products and manufacturers will often make a cheaper version of the same product. Same model number, same SKU number, but made with inferior parts.


----------



## jethro (Apr 1, 2020)

I got my Ulterra at a dedicated marina. Greens Marine in Hooksett, NH.


----------



## -CN- (Apr 1, 2020)

maintenanceguy said:


> Just curious where you're buying them. I don't know anything specifically about Minn Kota but Walmart (and maybe other big retailers) tell manufacturers what they'll pay for products and manufacturers will often make a cheaper version of the same product. Same model number, same SKU number, but made with inferior parts.


The two transom mounts came from a local marina - the same place that later reparied/replaced them.
The Edge bow mount was bought on ebay from an out of state marina.


----------



## -CN- (Apr 9, 2020)

I ordered a MotorGuide X3 70lb digital.
Goes with my new Lowrance fish finders. 
Hope it's not junk.


----------



## sonny.barile (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought a Motor Guide Xi3 with the spot lock gps saltwater version form6 16 ft aluminum. No troubles at all but that is a sample size of only one. Got it and all the other peripheral stuff from trolling motors dot net.


----------



## idruthrbfishin (Jul 20, 2021)

I have owned 6 Minn Kota's and one Motor Guide over the last 30 years and every one of them has been awesome. Having said that, I still buy the cable steer style when buying a bow mount. Less to go wrong, K.I.S.S.


----------



## CRS (Jul 22, 2021)

I suspect Minn Kota's are made in China, if not their parts are. China has zero quality control no inspections just make it and ship it. I currently am using 3 Minn Kotas and have replaced the control board on one of them. I do not think changing brands will really make a difference since they are all made at the same place, but what else can you do with such a bad track record.


----------

